# bottles found



## tjburn (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Everyone
 Found these today,the first one is 5in tall
 emboss on the front Nowlands ,
 landford brand products 2oz.
 The second 5in tall retangle sides sinked in
 on bottom 7 syblm like a flying bird,
 than 66. The third is a grapette soda 
 7in tall lettering is very faint. bottom 42-6 ld ball in the center
 3a. Fourth 10oz double dot pepsi, bottom b-57   7
 J inside a jug  than 1-45-8-10-12
 next liquor bottle  bottom 5   71   23
 21  A with a cirle through it.
 The last i'im not sure  maybe a lamp or perfume bottle.
 3&half in tall, 4in around.


----------



## tjburn (Nov 11, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone
 I was looking for infor, on these and 
 believe the last one might be a target ball.


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello got some nice bottles 
 i have some info on the second bottles that has the sunk in side
 I do beleive that it is a haig & haig bottle
 THey were a whisky company from edinburgh scotland



 Heres a site of a ad for haig & haig

 http://auctions.overstock.com/cgi-bin/auctions.cgi?PAGE=PRODDET&PRODUCTID=14881672&cid=64262&fp=F


----------



## tjburn (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Sodabottle
 That helps a great deal.
 Jace


----------



## ronvae (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice haul--I think the last bumpy one is a lamp, as I've heard target balls were of very thin, fragile glass, & that looks sturdier...


----------



## tjburn (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Ronvae
 Youre right, I went back later an
 found the rest of it. I also found a square jar
 a pink glass, I think it was a candy diplay,
 this site is a dump site for old store.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 24, 2005)

hi everyone,  hope  everyone had a great turkey day. i had a chance to dig this morning before i had to come home in put the bird in.  i'm stuffed now too.  we have a lot to be thankfull for.   rhona    oops, posted in wrong spot  don't know how to move it[&o]


----------



## grmiller (Dec 27, 2005)

i dont know what i got but it sure looks promasing maybe someone can help me out on this what i got is a 4 and a half inch round bottle with a bluish green tint a big lip and used to be corked on the front it says thomas a edison reg us mark pat off3 oz special battery oil thomas a edison nc orange n.j u.s.a


> ORIGINAL:  tjburn
> 
> Hey Everyone
> Found these today,the first one is 5in tall
> ...


----------



## capsoda (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Peggy, Welcome to the forum. If you check Ebay I think you will find what your looking for. There are several Edison bottles up for auction right now. The content was used to top off large houes hold batteries when the fluid level got low.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey TJ...

 The last one may be called a "Hobnail"  I've seen several like this and the ones I have seen are  a milky white  and from around the 1950's... I don't know if that is what you have found, but I know my mom had one and that is from that era... I think it was an oil lamp... Just thought I'd put my 2 cents in...

 Wayne


----------

